# Updated shots



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share these shots of my fh-He is currently between the 13 to 14 inch mark and growing strong!!!!
















Just to give people an idea on how thicj this guy is!!!

















and this one i think turned out great for my old camera!!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking Amazing man.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Looking Amazing man.


Thanks for the kind words!!!!!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats a FlowerHorn right? And its a male?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Thats a FlowerHorn right? And its a male?


Yeah although he Has taken more to trimac genes than fh-


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's real beauty, very nice finnage, and definitely the biggest one I've ever seen!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> That's real beauty, very nice finnage, and definitely the biggest one I've ever seen!


Thanks sir-This is probably my most fav fish that I own-Well taken care of to say the least-Also one of the biggest around-Not the prettiest by ne means-But oh well-Here is a shot showing the finnage better serra-


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

beauty is subjective. and hey you know how they say. he may not be pretty but gots a great personality. lol.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> beauty is subjective. and hey you know how they say. he may not be pretty but gots a great personality. lol.


Very true sir-Thanks for the words!!!!!!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice looking FH you've got there.

How big is the tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Nice looking FH you've got there.
> 
> How big is the tank?


Standard 75 gal-Soon to be moved to my 90 gal-:nod: 
Thanks for the kind words G23


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

He's pretty big then, he's making that 75 look small :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> He's pretty big then, he's making that 75 look small :laugh:


One of the biggest around-sittin in at the 13 to 14 inch range-he will dwarf most other's-almost a solid 3 inches thick too-


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

How big was he when you bought him?

And when did you buy him?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> How big was he when you bought him?
> 
> And when did you buy him?


Roughly I bought him around the 10 inch mark-(one of the few I have not grown out).I have had him for around oh I would say probably close to 7 or 8 months now-Unasure really-


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

About an inch every 2 months then, I was going to buy a 1-2" Midas or FH for one of my tanks but I think it'll outgrow it to quickly.

Not to mention probably kill anything else in the tank :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> About an inch every 2 months then, I was going to buy a 1-2" Midas or FH for one of my tanks but I think it'll outgrow it to quickly.
> 
> Not to mention probably kill anything else in the tank :laugh:


Yeah and that was growth rate at this size-Almost unheard of too-Will grow much faster when smaller-

If it's ne thing like mine-it will never accept tank mates-


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

he's a monster AK good job he looks great..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> he's a monster AK good job he looks great..


Thanks for the kinds words sir-it's greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Thanks sir-This is probably my most fav fish that I own-Well taken care of to say the least-Also one of the biggest around-Not the prettiest by ne means-But oh well-Here is a shot showing the finnage better serra-


Maybe not the "prettiest", but I've bought many fish simply because they have the "beast factor" going on. My dovii for example. Just being a beast can definitley out impress beauty..and yours does!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> > Thanks sir-This is probably my most fav fish that I own-Well taken care of to say the least-Also one of the biggest around-Not the prettiest by ne means-But oh well-Here is a shot showing the finnage better serra-
> 
> 
> Maybe not the "prettiest", but I've bought many fish simply because they have the "beast factor" going on. My dovii for example. Just being a beast can definitley out impress beauty..and yours does!


I can relate to that as well-I'm guilty of the same thing-


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn....jsut looking at that thing i know its mean as hell


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> damn....jsut looking at that thing i know its mean as hell


I even went as far as putting a cigar tube in my tank that is filled with 10 bucks-Ne one that is brave enough to try and grab it before they get bit can have it-I have only gave away the ten bucks once-And that was right after he ate-so it wasn't fair-


----------

